# DIY Rain Barrels



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know if anyone is in to this, but I found instructions for a down and dirty rain barrel.

/&gt;https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2gdNar_rMtAMjQxNzUxYmItYjU1ZC00YzYzLTgwNjMtZjg1ODA2MjYxMzdk/edit?hl=en&amp;pli=1

You guys with HOAs are probably SOL.


----------



## Adrenaline (Dec 5, 2012)

Pfft...this is what I have for a rain barrel 223 gal stock tank

Behind my garage there is a north facing slope so nothing really grows anyways. Made a nice paver pad and use a sump pump or gravity to water various things. Only during times of drought is there an issue with mosquito larva, otherwise with heavy rain it overflows and washes them out.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 5, 2012)

I've seen similar setups. I think there are ways to avoid any issues with HOA's disapproving of these. My HOA has a regulation that you can't have your trashcan visible from the street except for on trash collection days. So this setup may be a problem, but I could still have this set up around the back of my house where they wouldn't be seen. I've seen people paint the rain barrel and/or shield it with landscaping in a way that it isn't noticeable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. Been meaning to get one of these but was just going to go the easy route and buy one. The DIY doesn't look too difficult or time-consuming at all.


----------



## goodal (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't really need this one, but this seems like an opportune chance to create a DIY thread for those of us with a "prepper" attitude. Got any more Capt?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 5, 2012)

badal said:


> ...this seems like an opportune chance to create a DIY thread for those of us with a "prepper" attitude.


How about a DIY thread for those of us who aren't paranoid nut-jobs?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > ...this seems like an opportune chance to create a DIY thread for those of us with a "prepper" attitude.
> ...


You mean sheeple?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 5, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > badal said:
> ...


Yes, exactly. I want a thread for our home improvement projects too!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2012)

I think we have one somewhere...

Since I'm done with the basement look forward to my "attic finishing thread" coming soon!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Since I'm done with the basement look forward to my "attic finishing thread" coming soon!


Like upfitting the attic to fit a twin .50 turret?


----------



## goodal (Dec 6, 2012)

Nut-job today, survivor tomorrow.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 6, 2012)

Not impressed with that. Have seen that b4.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> I want a thread for our home improvement projects too!


I will be building a lift out in the garage so I can store the kiddo's outdoor summer toys for the winter. Essentially a 4'x8' platform that will be lifted via pulley system to hang over the top of the wife's car in the garage. Gotta utilize the 12'+ ceilings in the garage somehow...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 6, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Gotta utilize the 12'+ ceilings in the garage somehow...


Hookers and blow


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> SW&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;LOTR


----------



## goodal (Dec 6, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I want a thread for our home improvement projects too!
> ...


I've got the same situation. The new house has twice the square footage but almost no storage space AND I lost my shop. Do you have plans for this platform or are you just wingin it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm mostly winging it, but I have the rough plans put toghether already. I'll build a 4' by 8' frame out of 2x4's, put a 1/2" plywood deck on it, then probably another round of 2x4's around the top as a "spill guard". At each corner, I'll install a lag hook and attach a single pulley, with a matching lag hook and pulley mounted to the ceiling. Then I'll "lace" a rope from the floor up through each of the pulleys and ultimately lag the end to the platform. Once everything is laced together, I will hoist the system up and tie it off to another lag hook by the door.

parts list:

5 - 2x4 studs

1 - 4x8 sheet of plywood

7 - pulleys

8 - lag hooks

1 - lag hoop

100lf - 3/8" nylon rope

The pulleys I bought at home depot last night are rated for 125lbs so when you consider there will be 4 connection points on the roof, I estimate this will hold a payload of about 400lbs (once you subtract the weight of the platform and add a factor of safety). Also, because this will work as a series of pulleys and I have no intention of getting anywhere close to the full weight limit, I *shouldn't* need any help hoisting this up.

I'll post pics when I get this put together.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 6, 2012)

I see a hatchet hanging next to the lag hook by the door for emergency retrieval...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

Depending on weight and clearances, I might install bike hooks on the underside and suspend the bikes underneath.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)

Ditch the bottom structure and go with a 2x6 "spill guard" on top. This will cut down some weight and serve two purposes. I'd be a little hesitant putting a "don't pull this" temptation for little'ens. I'd consider a lock out tag out setup, especially if your planning on parking a Model-S under it.

Edit:

Actually, I would consider a more permanent storage idea.













...ETC


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)

I plan on going with something more long term once the funds are available. Something along the lines of a small storage loft, but that won't happen until next year at the earliest.

The issue I have now is that I'm trying to figure out how/where to store a pair of PowerWheels cars and some other large outdoor toys since I don't have a shed. They're too big/awkward to try to lift onto some type of higher shelf, I need the floorspace, but I also need a relatively quick access to them if the kids want to play (especially since we're still seeing 50+ weather lately). I figure for ~$60 its worth a shot.

ps. I will definitely install some sort of "lockout" to it to keep the kids away (and to protect the Camaro parked nearby).


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't forget to post pics for us to red line.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Edit:
> 
> Actually, I would consider a more permanent storage idea.


I really like the shelving above the garage door idea. I might make that happen in the Spring. I have a single shelf above similar to the yellow ones as well.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > Edit:
> ...


I've got wire shelving around most of the perimeter of my garage interior. That crap gets EXPENSIVE, reeeeeeeallly quick.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 7, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > Edit:
> ...


The problem I see is you have to open the door, back a car out, go inside, close the door, THEN access what you want.

Shelves around the periphery looks better to me, although it may brain you if too low.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have much stuff worthy of longer-term storage that would be put over the garage door. I definitely wouldn't use over-the-door storage for things I use fairly regularly, probably just storage for things like 2x4's, plywood, and misc building materials that would require the removal of the cars to work on anyways.


----------

